# Wooden Chevy Truck



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is not my project, but a very good friend of mine who ask me to not use his name. Took him four years to get this far and all it needs is the running boards. I was amazed to see this project. I visited him today and he is in very bad health, 64 years old and decided to sell the truck and all his equipment. I purchased the equipment. The truck sold for 5000.00 but he was asking 10,000.00 and had receipts for over 12,000.00. Here are some photo's of the Truck. This Woodworker certainly had the Talent!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!! Did I say wow? 
That's truly amazing talent. Is there a motor in it? & does it run? 
I would have bought that as well. 
Hope your friend does well.
I see a motor, looking at pic again


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow that is amazing. I was expecting a toy when I clicked on the thread, not an actual Chevy. Awesome.

Prayers to your friend.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really cool. What a labor of love. I feel bad that he couldn't finish it before his health failed and I hope that your friend will be ok. I hope the person who bought it gets them boards on it. I hope the last picture isn't of the driver's seat though, that would be quite uncomfortable. lol.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Abolutely gorgeous. Enough said. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Not from a negative , but is that a coffin in the backround??????

Beautiful work on the truck...........


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*could be*



tcleve4911 said:


> Not from a negative , but is that a coffin in the backround??????
> 
> Beautiful work on the truck...........


Why wouldn't a woodworker make their own.... :blink: bill


----------



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes you are right that is a Coffin in the background, a Pine Box he built for himself and it is Beautiful. BTW the truck does run, its on a Mustang frame and the wood is nearly all Pine. The equipment that I bought from him includes some that I will not need but here is what I bought, 14" Planer, 5" joint er, a Milling machine, the HF 34705 Lathe, 14" Bandsaw and a 10 belt and disc sander. I will probably keep the Lathe and Milling machine.
Thanks to all of you for Prayers for my friend, He lost his wife less than two years ago with Cancer and now he has Cancer too. Thanks again for all your reply's.

Sincerely,

Bean


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is some truly awesome work. Whoever bought it for 5000 got a steal. Sorry for your friend, he is a true craftsman. Every time you use his tools from now on, will honor him and his craft.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Being a Street Rod lover and a motorhead wrencher, since age 12 with 6 cars and 3 of fun nature, and now playing in wood as well.
I Salute Him for his work !!!

I've seen a few auto projects done in wood, and this ranks well. From full bodied rods and fantastic works of love like this, to old Woodies , this fits well.

Prayer also.


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Amazing work. You can tell how much a man loves his trade by looking at his work. Incredible. God bless your mate.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful car. I hope whomever got it t truly appreciates it for what it is: a beautiful work of art. Sorry to hear of your friends health. All my best to him. Please tell him how much we admire his work.


----------



## Hester's Dad (Dec 23, 2011)

Simply gorgeous.


----------

